# 1" round rod, what can be made?



## Cadillac (Aug 24, 2018)

Very simple. Something 9.999 or smaller with any cylindrical features your imagination can think of.


----------



## francist (Aug 24, 2018)

Machinist jacks, can be very simple. Maybe not hugely useful for you yet, but even without a milling machine they are very handy to use as adjustable spreaders for vise or bandsaw vise jaws. 

This one was dead simple and just uses an ordinary 1/4"-20 bolt. Fine thread would be preferable, even though this one is not. I was just playing around one evening shortly after getting my lathe, and I still use the stupid thing to this day.

-frank


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 24, 2018)

I like the idea of the machinist jack. I just got some tap and dies and waiting on fish tail and thread pitch gauges. So a threaded project will be in my near future, for sure.

 So what have you all made or seen made from 1" that you can share?  I have a lot of it to play with..lol


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 24, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> What sort of stuff would you make or could be made from a 1" steel bar? With lathe only, no milling here, yet.



How about making a tool height gauge?  You have to very carefully measure the height of the center of your lathe spindle and then build up a shaft that rests on either a flat way or on the top of the compound.  You then use that to set tools heights in your quick change tool holders.  It's a simple project but must be done with a high degree of accuracy.

For extra points, make it adjustable (with a fine thread) and lockable.

You'll use such a tool for as long as you own your lathe.  You'll be _really_ happy you have one the first time you need to set up a new tool and don't have to tear down a project already set up in your lathe.   ;-)

Probably examples somewhere here on the forum.

MetaKey


----------



## Bamban (Aug 24, 2018)

Buy some 20mm strong magnets from eBay and make some refrigerator magnets for the house.


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 24, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> Found a 10' long section of round steel 1" in diameter. I cut off 12" length and cleaned it up a little, as it was buried in the dirt of my backyard.



Holy Cow!  What a great find -- no wonder you got a lathe!

Heck, I'd have excavated that entire yard by now -- probably got a ton of steel stock laying around out there..   ;-)

I guess we're going to need a new thread: "What I found in the yard today!"  Of course, some guy would chime in that he discovered that he built his house on top of a decommissioned missile silo or some such thing...

MetaKey


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 24, 2018)

Very interesting, I can see the advantages already. Not sure what it looks like but thinking a tapered point on a flat base like a tower?
 I am bringing my tailstock down to tool post with dead center and strait edge to mount tools so far.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 24, 2018)

I found about 40 feet of 1/2" to 1" rods in 10-12' sections, threaded on either end. Some have a loop on the end and no threads. I posted a few pictures in another thread on what to make on the lathe I think.
 I have no idea what they are or went to, very old though, I think my house was built 1954.


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 25, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> Very interesting, I can see the advantages already. Not sure what it looks like but thinking a tapered point on a flat base like a tower?



Hey, it's your gauge -- make it look like the Space Needle if you like!  Knurl the living daylights out of that thing.  Taper it.  Put a patina on it.  Put an LED in it so it lights up when your cutting tool makes contact.  Sign it.  Be proud of your new, magical lathe tool height setting gauge!  It's just sitting there on your bench, waiting to be released from that shaft.

It can be handy to be able to move a tool UP to meet a horizontal element on the gauge.  It can also be handy to move a tool DOWN to meet a horizontal element.  

It can be adjustable or not.  If not, you have to work really hard on accuracy.

Fun project!

MetaKey


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 25, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> I found about 40 feet of 1/2" to 1" rods in 10-12' sections, threaded on either end. Some have a loop on the end and no threads. I posted a few pictures in another thread on what to make on the lathe I think.
> I have no idea what they are or went to, very old though, I think my house was built 1954.



Man, for a guy with a lathe it just doesn't get much better...

MetaKey


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 25, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> Very interesting, I can see the advantages already. Not sure what it looks like but thinking a tapered point on a flat base like a tower?
> I am bringing my tailstock down to tool post with dead center and strait edge to mount tools so far.



Check these out:

Lathe Tool Height Gauge articles

MetaKey


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 25, 2018)

Very interesting, I like the adjustable features, thanks for the links to the pictures of the tools!! I am adding this to the list too.


----------



## tjb (Aug 25, 2018)

Bamban said:


> Buy some 20mm strong magnets from eBay and make some refrigerator magnets for the house.



Ditto on the magnets.  I've made several that are handy all over the shop.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Aug 25, 2018)

Meta Key said:


> Hey, it's your gauge -- make it look like the Space Needle if you like! Knurl the living daylights out of that thing. Taper it. Put a patina on it. Put an LED in it so it lights up when your cutting tool makes contact. Sign it. Be proud of your new, magical lathe tool height setting gauge! It's just sitting there on your bench, waiting to be released from that shaft.
> 
> It can be handy to be able to move a tool UP to meet a horizontal element on the gauge. It can also be handy to move a tool DOWN to meet a horizontal element.
> 
> ...



And throw a magnet on it.


----------



## rwm (Aug 25, 2018)

Just don't be disappointed with the way it machines. It's mystery metal. If the threads were rolled they may be tough.
How about T-slot nuts? Useful if your lathe has T-slots on the cross slide. How about a MT taper to fit in your tailstock? You could thread the other end to hold a drill chuck, drill pad or some other accessory.  That is a more advanced technique- leaning to cut a taper. Dedicated center drill holder? (That is on my list since I use the center drill all the time.)
Looking at that pic I can see a couple of these item springing forth!
Here is the T-slot nut I just made:







No milling involved. Lathe, hasksaw, and belt sander.

Robert


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 25, 2018)

I do have 2  "T "slots, what would the nuts be used for?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 25, 2018)

Lots and Lots of washers.


----------



## GoceKU (Aug 25, 2018)

I would suggest make couple of weld in door hinges on a lathe.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 25, 2018)

Weld in door hinges for the lathe? Please explain.  Thanks


----------



## GoceKU (Aug 25, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> Weld in door hinges for the lathe? Please explain. Thanks



QUOTE- door hinges on a lathe, Using a lathe.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 25, 2018)

Like for a cabinet that the lathe sits on, not sure about lathe doors? I dont think my lathe has doors.


----------



## rwm (Aug 25, 2018)

Use the T-slot nuts to hold an angle plate on the cross slide. Then you can attach work to that and use the lathe as a simple mill if needed. 
Robert


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 25, 2018)

Make a spring loaded tap follower for using your new taps. Great project and a lifetime tool you will always have and use.  6 inches for the body and 4 inches for the plunger with a 45 degree point
	

		
			
		

		
	





[




Then your whole life you think “I made that myself out of steel dug up in my backyard.”


----------



## P. Waller (Aug 25, 2018)

Anything smaller then 1"


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 25, 2018)

Here's a fun one where you can practice your threading:

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/CaptiveNut/captivenut.html

Have fun!
Ted


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 26, 2018)

I made this 2 years ago. The handle started as 1".  You may have to get creative for the head.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

Wow that's a beast!! Very nice!!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Aug 26, 2018)

Bamban said:


> Buy some 20mm strong magnets from eBay and make some refrigerator magnets for the house.



I use aluminum or brass for refrigerator magnets my self


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdedmon91 (Aug 26, 2018)

Just saw it up to manageable lengths and keep it for projects as they come along. I try to collect as much of that sizes of steel just to have. You always need stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

So cut er up and get it out off the dirt and out of the elements. Maybe I should cut in half to 5-6' lengths, wire brush them and store em away under my house.
 Found a box of .474" or 12mm aluminum rods and some big aluminum tubes that have sidewall and a hole through the center.
 I have no idea what the tubes could be used for, any ideas?
 A thin black teflon type of coating on the big tubes maybe a mm thick, should come right off.
 The small aluminum solid rods have a layer of toner melted on, but it scrapes off with a flat edge prior to turning.

 I knew I saved this junk for some reason..lol

  Thank you all for the great ideas, sometimes I look at the blanks and my mind blanks too. So it's super helpful to have an idea to run with!!


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

So I was thinking cutting up the 1" steel rod was going to be a real PITA . I saw this lil box hiding away in the lower part of my tool box. A little light went off in my head and thought use this to cut the steel rods!!
  Good idea? Tips for using the cutoff wheel on a 3" high speed air cutter?
 Going in search of airline fittings now..lol


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 26, 2018)

That will work. You will find it will take a lot of air to run. Wheel will disintegrate at the low speeds. Real purpose is for cutting bolts and thin stuff. 
 What is a great investment is a electric 4 1/2” angle grinder. With the assortment of wheels you can grind cut blend polish just about everything. Maybe third most used tool in my shop.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> That will work. You will find it will take a lot of air to run. Wheel will disintegrate at the low speeds. Real purpose is for cutting bolts and thin stuff.
> What is a great investment is a electric 4 1/2” angle grinder. With the assortment of wheels you can grind cut blend polish just about everything. Maybe third most used tool in my shop.




  I think I saw an angle grinder somewhere around here, off hunting for it..

I watched a couple videos on the air cut off wheels and am thinking twice.

  You are right Cadillac, smaller stuff for the air grinder.

  Ohh this is a better tool, Makita!!  4 1/2" angle grinder, perfect.

 So what does it get used for in your shop? I think I got this with a impact hammer a few years back and never opened the box to use.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 26, 2018)

I would not cut up stock until I had an idea what i was going to use it for.  

Maybe a very long or large piece of stock just to make it easier to store, otherwise why waste the effort and maybe shoot yourself in the foot if you needed it longer later?


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok so I am just taking a few more samples while I figure out where to stick this stuff for storage.
Is it better to store on a concrete floor or a dirt floor as long as its in doors..lol? I have a downstairs but its dirt floor or a leaky external garage with concrete floors.
I am leaning towards dirt/slate rock as it seems to rust less than my garage.

 The longest pc is 12' 6" long and the diameter of most is .624 or 15.8mm


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 26, 2018)

Whats the good way to straiten out a piece of this steel?
 I have some that is really bent and some that is just a little wavy or off by couple mm when rolled on flat surface.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 27, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> Ok so I am just taking a few more samples while I figure out where to stick this stuff for storage.
> Is it better to store on a concrete floor or a dirt floor as long as its in doors..lol? I have a downstairs but its dirt floor or a leaky external garage with concrete floors.
> I am leaning towards dirt/slate rock as it seems to rust less than my garage.
> 
> The longest pc is 12' 6" long and the diameter of most is .624 or 15.8mm




Looks like a significant amount of metal you don't have a use for right now.  

One idea is to plan on storing it until needed.

Like has been said cut it up into 6 inch lengths for when you might need it later if a project comes up needing that size.

*Another idea is to get its weight and call a scrap yard near by and see what they would pay for it.  Then use that money to buy metal you need or better, new tools!*


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 27, 2018)

Long pieces I’d leave alone till a project calls for it. The bent pieces are the ones I’d cut up into more manageable pieces for those smaller projects.
Angle grinders are used for grinding with a thick 1/4” grinding wheel. Take down welds. Put a wire brush on it to clean rust,paint,etc. use a cut off wheel to cut metal.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a section of old railroad rail, I found a regular hammer has no impact on the bent steel, against the rail. Maybe try a bigger hammer, or is this going to require a torch and heat to get a 10" long pc with a 1/8" gap,on the roll it on flat surface test, to be strait?
 Just curious how you all true up crooked stock before turning it on the lathe?


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 27, 2018)

Your gonna need a five pound hammer to bend 1" material. Bust out the torches it will make it alittle easier. 
Well you have some railroad rail and a bunch of 1" bar. Get yourself a furnace and start forging out some knifes or something. Get yourself a workout while you work.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 27, 2018)

Eventually I would love to be able to forge some blades!!  Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 27, 2018)

You could make a .9990 round rod!


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 27, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> ... Maybe try a bigger hammer, or is this going to require a torch and heat to get a 10" long pc with a 1/8" gap,on the roll it on flat surface test, to be strait?
> Just curious how you all true up crooked stock before turning it on the lathe?



One of these days you're going to need a piece of stock that's slightly bent. It'll be some creative, artistic project. Probably a gift or something. You'll have some vague memory.  Then, after digging around in your large-ish scrap bin you'll find this long lost chunk of steel and be thrilled!

-OR-

You can cut that thing into 2" pieces that are straight enough for 2" pieces.  Those also go in the scrap bin until such time as their ultimate destiny reveals itself to you.

Either way, into the bin it goes!  Seems like you have an abundance of straight 1" round stock at the moment.  

Be thankful you didn't unearth some 1" plate stock. Then, you would be inquiring as to which mill you should be buying!   ;-)

MetaKey


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 28, 2018)

Most of it is .624" diameter but I am happy.

 Yes the rabbit hole of more machines more tools goes hand in hand with a lathe, I can tell already.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 28, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> Ok so I am just taking a few more samples while I figure out where to stick this stuff for storage.
> Is it better to store on a concrete floor or a dirt floor as long as its in doors..lol? I have a downstairs but its dirt floor or a leaky external garage with concrete floors.
> I am leaning towards dirt/slate rock as it seems to rust less than my garage.
> 
> The longest pc is 12' 6" long and the diameter of most is .624 or 15.8mm


Those are tension rods from a structure.

Thing building or water tower where you see an X between legs.

Those are the X

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks TQ60
 I always wondered what the heck they were.
 I know one of the former owners of the house collected rocks and I thought maybe they did forging or metal work too. But IDK..lol


----------



## rwm (Aug 31, 2018)

After all this discussion I hope we're not going to have to wait long to see what you have made?!
Robert


----------



## BaronJ (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Naw, CreativeChipper is going to stash it all somewhere safe


----------



## rwm (Aug 31, 2018)

This would be an interesting contest. Cut one of those pieces up into shorter lengths and send them to a bunch of people to see what can be made! Post all the results here! From backyard scrap find to ???
Robert.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 31, 2018)

"This would be an interesting contest. Cut one of those pieces up into shorter lengths and send them to a bunch of people to see what can be made! Post all the results here! From backyard scrap find to ???
Robert. "

   I like the idea, I was thinking of some sort of contest.  Good idea Robert!!  

    I like the idea of sending some .624" diam and say 6" length to up to 10 forum members who can paypal the shipping, send me a PM.

 It would be very interesting to see what different members make and post the build on the forum.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 31, 2018)

If you have a drillpress these stops come in handy. They were made from 1" stock and cross drilled so that they can be tightened with the handle of the chuck key.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 31, 2018)

Unfortunately no drill press here, I should get one., just haven't needed one until the lathe. 

 I really need to make some leveling plates to mount the lathe on and have some adjustment to square/level.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 31, 2018)

Currently researching and trying to design a tool post drill, starting off with the 1" diameter steel rod.

So far I have 2 bearings and a steel shaft to run through the center.

I am not sure about a chuck or collet for the tool side, attachment method and what size chuck or collet to use.

 I see ER11 collets and a er11 collet chuck with a 8mm shaft holder.  Is it best to get the er chuck holder attached to shaft or separate? I already have a 8mm shaft.

 This is what I am thinking of getting....https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FLVDZ8B/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1_1_2?smid=A2LUXR3HKCIR54&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FLZWHBZ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1_1_1?smid=A3AU1GW2EDXPCQ&psc=1

Let me know any suggestions or if this is good for a tool post drill build..Thanks


----------



## 9t8z28 (Sep 1, 2018)

X2 on this.   I can’t tell you how many times I needed to set-up a new tool and my workpiece was already setup in the chuck and my compound was dialed in.  





Meta Key said:


> How about making a tool height gauge?  You have to very carefully measure the height of the center of your lathe spindle and then build up a shaft that rests on either a flat way or on the top of the compound.  You then use that to set tools heights in your quick change tool holders.  It's a simple project but must be done with a high degree of accuracy.
> 
> For extra points, make it adjustable (with a fine thread) and lockable.
> 
> ...


----------



## P. Waller (Sep 4, 2018)

You may also make a 1/2" round bar (-:
Why one would do this is beyond me but is possible. I suspect that I lack spirit or vision when machining on a lathe.


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 5, 2018)

A 12 ounce hammer would be a good tool to make from a small length of it. A pair of closely spaced holes then file out the ridge between the to mount wooden handle. I have a wish to make such a hammer scaled off my 16" ballpein hammer. 
My personal belief about longer rods is leave them long and cut off what is required for a project. It leaves the options open and not the regrettable situation where you need a 24" rod but  previosly cut them  20".
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Janderso (Sep 5, 2018)

Watch it, ER11 collet chucks are about the diameter of a dime.
Very tiny applications.


----------

